# My Mods On The New 23rs



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are some of the things I got done today on the 23RS.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...r&user=1015


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice job! Everything looks great


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Very nice Mods. Did you make the bunk rail? I had purchased a kids (net-type) bed rail, but it sits rather tall. I like how yours looks and doesn't block.

Cristy


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Outstanding job on the mods!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Great pictures. Unfortunately, I got some REALLY good ideas from them. DW is not going to be very happy with you. Can I get your home phone number so she can call you and give you an ear full?

I am getting my TT out of stroage today to get it ready for a short trip next week. We have been itching for a while to get going.


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

nice job with those...I have a long list that has been done and a longer list that needs to be done


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very nice Mods. Did you make the bunk rail? I had purchased a kids (net-type) bed rail, but it sits rather tall. I like how yours looks and doesn't block.
> 
> Cristy


Yes I did make the bunk rail. The wood came from Lowes. A 8"wide X 6' long pine board. $5.96. Measured out 3' and then made the radius. Used a router to finish off the top edge. The paint came from Lowes also. $3.96. You can buy it in a pint can custom matched with one of your cabinet doors. Used three screws to attach from the back side into the bed trim. Also used a L type bracket at the rear edge and screwed it into the rail and the outside wall.
Total cost: $10.91 and about an 90 min. of time.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Great work! Now it gave me ideas!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you- we are going to make one

cristy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mods. I cannot wait to with mine again but it will be another 3 weeks before it comes out of storage.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I really like the rings and caps on the rims, where did you get those at?


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

I like the caps to. Did you have to change the bolts on the rims?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Where can you get a stove cover, we need one?


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I really like the rings and caps on the rims, where did you get those at?


The trim rings came from Lakeshore Wheel and Tire.LakeshoreThe center caps I purchased from Toni's Rv's in Salem, Va. They are Phoenix industries brand. You can also get them a Northern Tool.


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Where can you get a stove cover, we need one?


Camping world or Toni's Rv's (540-375-5060)


----------

